# Quirky Turn-Ons



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> Explain what? Things about you, or things about me?


About you. Something you said in a PM. 



> I've been wondering/talking to snail a bit recently about whether there's a natural pairing because Ts are attracted to vulnerability, and Fs are attracted to being vulnerable. It may also (if you "grew out of it") be a male/female thing, or a combination.... or, of course, neither. The more sample size to take information in about it, though, the better.


I don't know. I just got tired of the vulnerable ones; I decided I wanted someone I couldn't easily hurt or crush. I'll wait for more to reply, also. 



> I also like to play-fight, but not sexually (at least yet. It's never come up). I had like.... I guess just one friend I'd play fight with, but she had a boyfriend and it never even crossed my mind to be sexual (INTP to the core :bored. I suppose it would be exciting if we lost our clothes..... but then, I suppose, most things would be roud:.


It didn't occur to me either (thankfully) until I was play fighting with shano.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

I like to be read to. Hot. No wonder I had such a big crush on my eleventh-grade English teacher.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

gotcha. lol I forgot we had that long string of PMs a while back, so I forget who I told what.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I like to see a man in deep thought. Really focused in the situation and can give deep meaningful explanations. RAWR!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I like to see a man in deep thought. Really focused in the situation and can give deep meaningful explanations. RAWR!


Oooh, yeah.  
I just didn't know if it was quirky. In fact, I have a photo album of people deep in thought. For me, it's not something that automatically triggers sexual feelings, I have pictures of both males and females, but I do really love that expression.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Oooh, yeah.
> 
> I just didn't know if that was quirky or not.


oh yeah ! Thanks Sifr I got caught up thinking about hot men. 
As for Quirky: I like guys with messy hair. hehehe:tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I like girls that are hard to get and don't smile when they feel insecure.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> oh yeah ! Thanks Sifr I got caught up thinking about hot men.
> As for Quirky: I like guys with messy hair. hehehe:tongue:


Can you translate that into a non-physical turn-on? I attempted to do so with my play-fighting example. Speaking of which, do you like to play-fight with others?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I love when a woman isn't nonplussed by a healthy vocabulary. 
I find it attractive when a woman says something that totally catches me off guard.
The moment when their eyes change focus from another object to me.
When they're "zoned out" - the lost in thought thing.
Anything that strikes me as uncharacteristic fascinates me.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Can you translate that into a non-physical turn-on? I attempted to do so with my play-fighting example. Speaking of which, do you like to play-fight with others?


DO I like play fighting? I love Play fighting that shit is the shit yo!
Sorry I really like men. SO MUCH its hard for me not to touch them. 
I like guys that wear colorful shoes as in they have character.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like guys who are intelligent to the point of being intimidating. I am also turned on by humility and gentleness, which do not usually coincide with the first turn-on I listed. Creativity or musical ability turns me on. If a guy that I think might be psychologically compatible with me can play an instrument with any skill or passion at all, I am likely to get a sexual rush watching him do it. Guys who can organize ideas well and figure out the underlying systems behind why things work a certain way or why they should be categorized a certain way almost always turn me on if they are also people I feel emotionally safe with. 

I know you said non-physical, but before you get upset about this next one, let me explain... I like guys with long, unkempt hair who fidget or slouch or seem unconcerned with how they look. I like it when they don't follow all of the social rules. The reason: I can usually safely determine that they aren't SJs. The sloppy appearance is just a symbol for the meaning I seek. I am not attracted to sloppiness in itself, just as evidence of non-physical character traits. 

A messy room is also a plus.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

daylightsun said:


> I like guys that wear colorful shoes as in they have character.


I have some bright red wing-tips.. :wink:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> DO I like play fighting? I love Play fighting that shit is the shit yo!
> Sorry I really like men. SO MUCH its hard for me not to touch them.
> I like guys that wear colorful shoes as in they have character.


Okay, that's Lykos, Neph, crypt, you, and me. Who else? 

Is the touching thing an extrovert thing or a feeler thing? Unless I know the person very, very well, I rarely touch the person, rarely address him/her by name, and dislike being touched. Girls seem especially prone to doing the touchy-feely thing, but I've met guys like that. Either way, it really annoys me, and I was trying to figure out what the source of that is.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like play fighting, too, but I always sexualize it.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I like wrestling, too.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, Lykos, hypothesis rejected. (Has the null hypothesis been rejected? :tongue


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Is the touching thing an extrovert thing or a feeler thing? Unless I know the person very, very well, I rarely touch the person, rarely address him/her by name, and dislike being touched. Girls seem especially prone to doing the touchy-feely thing, but I've met guys like that. Either way, it really annoys me, and I was trying to figure out what the source of that is.


I don't think it's an extrovert thing. I'm a touchy-feely kind of person, but I don't usually act on that impulse; in fact, I rarely do because I don't know how the other person will react to it.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> A messy room is also a plus.


Where have you been all my life? :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I know you said non-physical, but before you get upset about this next one, let me explain... I like guys with long, unkempt hair who fidget or slouch or seem unconcerned with how they look. I like it when they don't follow all of the social rules. The reason: I can usually safely determine that they aren't SJs. The sloppy appearance is just a symbol for the meaning I seek. I am not attracted to sloppiness in itself, just as evidence of non-physical character traits.
> 
> A messy room is also a plus.


This is great. I've always wondered if there was anybody that thought like this. I purposely dress a little bit 'raggedy' and I don't put any effort into my hair just for the hope that somebody will look past that stuff and to like me for me and not my appearance. My brother once told me that he talked to a girl that randomly told him 'your brother's pretty cute, but i don't like his shoes.' 
.......I didn't even know what to say. It kinda made me glad though that it is repelling the materialistic, image-focused people ^_^. 





Beloved said:


> I don't think it's an extrovert thing. I'm a touchy-feely kind of person, but I don't usually act on that impulse; in fact, I rarely do because I don't know how the other person will react to it.


I'm the exact same way. It's kinda hard being like this and being a guy, because it's often hard for me to make the first move in fear of them thinking I'm moving too quickly. If they make the move first, it's much easier, lol... kinda sucks, but whatever. 


Anyways, some quirky things that turn me on are girls who....
have good grammar and spelling
don't spend hours on their appearance (i guess that would be physical, but oh well D
are timid, gentle, caring, shy, accepting, sensitive, nonjudgemental 
are free-spirited
aren't one bit cocky or full of themselves (that's the biggest turn off for me)


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know about touchy feely I can get pretty rough play fighting. I left a few bruises once.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Okay, Lykos, hypothesis rejected. (Has the null hypothesis been rejected? :tongue


EaRMo is ENTP ... isn't she? She posted a lot in the ENTP section.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> EaRMo is ENTP ... isn't she? She posted a lot in the ENTP section.


Ha. Very funny, Sparkles.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I don't mind when I touch people. I really hate just randomly being touched though. Its annoying. I believe its neither a extrovert or feeler thing. I believe that is personal preference. *


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> Ha. Very funny, Sparkles.


*Whoops wrong person. What type are you? I vote a T type! I meant *livanay *(By The Way) I don't know how I got that messed up.*


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm a very dry INFP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> I'm a very dry INFP.


*I see, I've never been that far off. It's probably because I thought you were that female, and you act differently then most of the INFPs that I know. Strong T maybe?*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah... stop mistaking ur F and Ts Lykos!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Yeah... stop mistaking or F and Ts Lykos!


*Ah, I normally don't make mistakes like that as you know. I believe I said you were strong F stronger T and you agreed. I'm rarely ever wrong. I just got that person mixed up with the female ENTP.... why? I have no idea.*


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> * Strong T maybe?*


Not quite as strong as a full-blown T, I suppose; but you could say that, yes.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> Not quite as strong as a full-blown T, I suppose; but you could say that, yes.


*Thought so. You have a T father correct? Maybe a T mother, but she would have a bit of a strong F. I could have that reversed too.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Ah, I normally don't make mistakes like that as you know. I believe I said you were strong F stronger T and you agreed. I'm rarely ever wrong. I just got that person mixed up with the female ENTP.... why? I have no idea.*


I think your Ni is off today rofl jking.:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I think your Ni is off today rofl jking.:crazy:


*You mean Ne or Ni? Ni would make me a ENTJ or do you mean my Ni is just not as strong? =D I'm being confusing aren't I.*


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Thought so. You have a T father correct? Maybe a T mother, but she would have a bit of a strong F. I could have that reversed too.*


Mmmm... My father is likely a T, but it's close. My mother is a strong F.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> Mmmm... My father is likely a T, but it's close. My mother is a strong F.


*Okay, I was correct. This helps me characterize you. Are you a only child? (Question)*


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Okay, I was correct. This helps me characterize you. Are you a only child? (Question)*


No; I'm the youngest of three.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> No; I'm the youngest of three.


*hehe... That explains alot. It's probably stupid to ask an INFP, but do you like to write? 

Fun Fact; Did you know the last child of a bunch is normally a artist. Don't get me wrong any of the children can be artists its just more likely for the youngest to be the artist. The middle child is normally a brat (okay, that's a bit bias against my sister).*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *You mean Ne or Ni? Ni would make me a ENTJ or do you mean my Ni is just not as strong? =D I'm being confusing aren't I.*


You would be if I had no clue what you were talking about.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *hehe... That explains alot. It's probably stupid to ask an INFP, but do you like to write?*


You could say that, yes.



Lykos said:


> *Fun Fact; Did you know the last child of a bunch is normally a artist. Don't get me wrong any of the children can be artists its just more likely for the youngest to be the artist. The middle child is normally a brat (okay, that's a bit bias against my sister).*


Interesting. My middle sister was a brat...


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> You would be if I had no clue what you were talking about.


*I see then did you mean what you said?*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

EaRMo said:


> Interesting. My middle sister was a brat...


*Just a guess, and I could be wrong, but you get along with your older brother better then you do your father?*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *I see then did you mean what you said?*


Which statement?


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Just a guess, and I could be wrong, but you get along with your older brother better then you do your father?*


I have only sisters, no brothers. And I don't really talk to them.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Which statement?


*Ni and Ne, if I was using Ni I'd be a ENTJ, or were you saying that my Ni, that is strong, just wasn't working correctly, or did you mean Ne?*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Ni and Ne, if I was using Ni I'd be a ENTJ, or were you saying that my Ni, that is strong, just wasn't working correctly, or did you mean Ne?*


I meant to say Ne. Since you didn't see what his personality traits were.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I meant to say Ne. Since you didn't see what his personality traits were.


*Laugh* :bored:*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Laugh* :bored:*


I give up.:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I give up.:crazy:


*Damn, and I didn't even have to bring the feather for the tickle party.:wink:*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *Damn, and I didn't even have to bring the feather for the tickle party.:wink:*


Are you kidding me. I am so sensitive right now that just watching Tropes Profile pic tickles me. Damn Trope with his highly sensitive pictures.:wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Are you kidding me. I am so sensitive right now that just watching Tropes Profile pic tickles me. Damn Trope with his highly sensitive pictures.:wink:


*TICKLE FIGHT! Charge...*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hahaha OMG ! Stoooop! Stop it.... Stop! No more! white flagggggg......:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Hahaha OMG ! Stoooop! Stop it.... Stop! No more! white flagggggg......:crazy:


*
This is how you tickle people over the internet boys and girls. 
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

You have just been taught.:tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*First you must get Daylight into a extremely playful mood though.*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *First you must get Daylight into a extremely playful mood though.*


You're welcome for that, by the way.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> You're welcome for that, by the way.


Haha !That was awesome Trope!:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> You're welcome for that, by the way.


*Yeah, but then you should say "thanks" to the person that made your avatar.*


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, person who made my avatar.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Very good.*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> I also like to play-fight, but not sexually.


Yep. I like to open hand spar sort of with my lady but I think it annoys her more than anything.



Silhouetree said:


> This is great. I've always wondered if there was anybody that thought like this. I purposely dress a little bit 'raggedy' and I don't put any effort into my hair just for the hope that somebody will look past that stuff and to like me for me and not my appearance.


Me too.



> good grammar and spelling


There's another one.

I like seeing independence.
Makes me go to new places against my will.
Confidence, and I don't mind cockiness either as long as they're right.
Someone who is usually friendly even timid, but every now and then will stand up and be scary for good reasons.
Messy rooms are quite a turn off.
Now that I think of it I have a thing for colored, striped stockings. Weird.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Lykos said:


> *TICKLE FIGHT! Charge...*


I'm glad I left when I did.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Lykos said:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepy*
> _- if she...._
> 
> *(Oh My God) You're a man!*


I could be a lesbian.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Sleepy said:


> I could be a lesbian.


Online lesbian? No no. Not falling for THAT one again.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sleepy said:


> I could be a lesbian.


*"This feels like a trick...."*


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> oh, right, on topic. For me? I'm not sure if it's quirky or not (I think so far less so now than I did a few years ago), but vulnerability is hot.


I think vulnerability is attractive too. Probably because most people have built up emotional boundaries so high to protect themselves that it's nearly impossible to reach their inner core. I can handle a girl who is insecure as long as she is honest with herself and me. The girl who I am most attracted to right now at school seems a bit nervous and awkward, but really sweet and polite. I sat next to her today in class and she kept fiddling with her fingers and touching her hair. I made a point not to look at her too much, but I could see her in the corner of my eye. Once we engaged in conversation, she seemed a lot less nervous; I think INFPs have a natural ability to make others feel at ease. I can tell that she is interested in me, but I'm debating how vulnerable I should make myself to her. If I lower my own boundaries too soon, it could backfire on me.


----------



## Duke (Jan 20, 2009)

Beloved said:


> Probably because most people have built up emotional boundaries so high to protect themselves that it's nearly impossible to reach their inner core.


I have a strong affinity for people who appear so heavily guarded, but falter ever so slightly in a brief show of weakness before struggling to regain their stoic composure. I'm always interested in what they have to hide, muahaha. It is possible to reach their 'inner core', and when you get there, it's really an achievement for both parties. :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

when a girl comes straight up to me, jokes about gang rape and winks at me.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> when a girl comes straight up to me, jokes about gang rape and winks at me.


true story?


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> when a girl comes straight up to me, jokes about gang rape and winks at me.


alrite alrite, it was the ONCE .. and i was very drunk! :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Beloved said:


> I think INFPs have a natural ability to make others feel at ease.


It works both ways with me. I've been told I have a calming effect on people yet I can also make people nervous because I have a tendency to pace back and forth a lot.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> It works both ways with me. I've been told I have a calming effect on people yet I can also make people nervous because I have a tendency to pace back and forth a lot.


*Haha, same, I mean I've never been told I have a calming effect, but I have calmed people down. I also make them nervous because I tend to pace a lot as well. Which I thought was a Ti thing anyway. *


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've actually been told to stop pacing and actually talk to people because I was making them nervous.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I've actually been told to stop pacing and actually talk to people because I was making them nervous.


I've been told to stop pacing because I was making them nervous, but I've never been told to actually talk because I can talk and pace at the same time. :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lykos said:


> I've been told to stop pacing because I was making them nervous, but I've never been told to actually talk because I can talk and pace at the same time. :wink:


I can do that too, I just choose not to most of the time. The last time someone said that my pacing was making them nervous, I started chasing after them.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I can do that too, I just choose not to most of the time. The last time someone said that my pacing was making them nervous, I started chasing after them.


Hahahaha, I'd do that if it wouldn't make me lose my concentration on my thoughts. Of course, someone telling me to stop pacing would interrupt anyway, so why not? :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Hahahaha, I'd do that if it wouldn't make me lose my concentration on my thoughts. Of course, someone telling me to stop pacing would interrupt anyway, so why not? :tongue:


Exactly, plus he said he was nervous because he thought I'd chase him so I decided to chase him anyways.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> true story?


Instant erection.

Yes, true story.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

if she is an artist  or has great taste in music


----------



## Cheeeese (Jan 26, 2009)

snail said:


> I like guys who are intelligent to the point of being intimidating. I am also turned on by humility and gentleness, which do not usually coincide with the first turn-on I listed. Creativity or musical ability turns me on. If a guy that I think might be psychologically compatible with me can play an instrument with any skill or passion at all, I am likely to get a rush watching him do it.


Right on, Snail :wink: !!!

This ENTP guy I knew was a complete progidy at guitar.. ended up going to school for it. I remember one time, on a retreat, I went into the lounge area alone and started playing this amazing song on piano. After a little while, he walked in, and I stopped (um, can you say nervous??). He smiled and told me it was beautiful, and that I should keep playing. When I did, he goes across the room, picks up a guitar and starts playing with me, all casual, natural as breathing. It was overwhelmingly beautiful. And unbearably attractive.



Duke said:


> I have a strong affinity for people who appear so heavily guarded, but falter ever so slightly in a brief show of weakness before struggling to regain their stoic composure. I'm always interested in what they have to hide, muahaha. It is possible to reach their 'inner core', and when you get there, it's really an achievement for both parties. :tongue:


Again, right on. I love a strong T guy that accidentally lets down his guard. It makes him more intriguing... I always feel like I want to be the one to wiggle past that wall.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I like a girl who can talk about zombies.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Self confidence, good hair, and a healthy outlook.

If you want to get "kinky", I like military boots and pointed heels. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I may just have to borrow some, I'm open to new experiences :tongue:


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

I like a guy who is dominant! I don't like to be in charge. And intelligent!! And who knows how to have a good time! :crazy:


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*Men who use big words and actually know what they mean. *THAT'S HOT* Unless it's Neph.:crazy:*

*Men who are a little awkward, a little backward. I like to draw them out and settle them down. I don't like a man who thinks he has it all together (that's BS)...*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Arekka said:


> I like a guy who is dominant! I don't like to be in charge. And intelligent!! And who knows how to have a good time! :crazy:


 How old are you, and What continent?


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> How old are you, and What continent?


I'm 16 :crazy: North America :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

That's legal in North America... And how abouts flying to Darwin, Australia?


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sure my mother would approve. lol Neither would my step dad. :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

That doesn't matter. All that matters is that you're here, and that it's not statutory rape.


heh, as long as it isn't statutory rape anyway


----------



## iSnowFae (Feb 11, 2009)

For a quirky turn-on... I'd have to say I love watching guys read or write. Handwriting means a bit to me, heh, and I just enjoy seeing them, or rather people in general, deep in thought.


----------



## gragonboy (Nov 30, 2008)

I think my turn ons are probably tickling i know im weird haha


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

When i see any play which directly targets the our society or family i gets turn on.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Singing softly in my ear. 
Steady, calm, even voice.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Purposeful quiet voice
Playfighting
Intelligent discussion in Philosophy, Technology and Conceptual Metaphysics
Quiet purposeful stares


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

A beautiful French accent. 
Innocence.
Soft-spokenness.
Playfulness & sillyness.
Free-spiritedness.


----------



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2008)

French accent à la that girl in your French class? Ooh la la.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Manly Forearms


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

that's not much of a quirk. that's a female standard.

Kind of like how the majority of males like a nice arse and breasts, women like strong arms and tight abs.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> that's not much of a quirk. that's a female standard.
> 
> Kind of like how the majority of males like a nice arse and breasts, women like strong arms and tight abs.


I guess so, but its FOREarms, not the upper arms...an odder place. haha.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought the OP said non-physical turn-ons. :dry:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

oh oops, then computer talk. nerd geeky computer talk turns me on.

maybe because my boyfriend is an IT nerd? Or he's my boyfriend because computer talk turns me on? hmm...haha


----------



## Pascale (Mar 17, 2009)

Zulban said:


> I live in Quebec and trust me french is in no way a turn on to me


Haha, seeing I'm in Quebec as well, I understand your point of view. Quebec french is simply not sexy. End of story.


Here's my list
-confident, but not arrogant.
-not affraid to express himself without being over emotional
-outgoing, but not too "out there"
-A guy who can cook
-can hold an intelligent, deep conversation
-can play an instrument
-easy going and enjoys having a good time.
-a guy who loves animals, dogs in particular.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

This is (kind of) difficult, because the majority of my "turn-ons" are physical, but if I really think about it, I like the boys/girls who don't say much, who hide behind their glasses, buried in their work. I like musicians. Calm confidence, you know the type, not the confidence with the feeling of being better, but of knowing there is no better, that we're all the same, no shame. Aware, awake, you could teach me a thing or two. I am digging but my mind only brings forth physical traits. Knowledge, maybe of books, mostly of experience, of wonder. Someone... I guess I haven't given too much thought. I believed I had it but it's dissipated. I am not really sure anymore.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I love a girl who enjoys Play-Doh.


----------



## waterlilies (Jan 6, 2009)

Geeky/nerdy guys talking technical or about highly intelligent things - yum.

I also love to watch a man working with his hands... mmmmm.

Of course, this is coming from a woman who had a crush on Jeff Goldblum... 


(shutthehellup)

:tongue:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Why be embarassed? Except for killing Charles Bronson's wife and turning himself into a grotesque fly-human hybrid, Jeff Goldblum seems like a pretty stand-up guy. If I were gay, I'd wanna hit it.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww this is so hard! A lot of you have said some good things but I feel it would be useless to quote them all.

The one thng that I have noticed that turns me on (and yes I know it has been said) is parental acts coming from non-parents. When I feel that a guy would make a good father, I don't know why but I'm instantly attracted. 

Also, I do like sweetness and a little bit of akwardness. I do enjoy men who are proud of who they are but I don't enjoy cockiness at all (unless it's in a flirty way then perhaps it shall be accepted). Passion is also a must, when a guy just loves something so much and wants to talk to you about it with big bright eyes, I find it very sweet


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, xToxicx, I must admit that when I saw how good cryptonia was at dealing with children when my boss left him to babysit, it was a huge turn-on, as is his occasional awkwardness and his consistent sweetness. The only thing you listed that I disagree with is that cockiness is ever a turn-on. I don't plan to have children, but when a man is kind to children or animals, it tends to indicate that he will be patient and reasonable with me.

waterlilies, you are so right about geeky/nerdy guys talking technical or showing their intelligence, particularly when it is done in a humble way that isn't for the purpose of showing off.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

snail said:


> The only thing you listed that I disagree with is that cockiness is ever a turn-on.


Could you (or somebody else) mention an exemple where cockiness might be sexy? I'm curious, and perhaps I overlooked some thingsroud:.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't think of any. Cockiness is never sexy, even when it is intended flirtatiously. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

snail said:


> I can't think of any. Cockiness is never sexy, even when it is intended flirtatiously. That's just my opinion, though.


Oh! Sorry, I thought you meant that it could be sexy. When I meant that it could be sexy in flirts, I meant when a very humble person, possibly self-conscious pretends to be cocky (but it's not very credible). I found that sort of cute.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah. Yeah, the awkwardness can be cute when someone who isn't cocky makes a show of mocking the stereotype in a really twitchy, nerdy manner.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

snail said:


> Ah. Yeah, the awkwardness can be cute when someone who isn't cocky makes a show of mocking the stereotype in a really twitchy, nerdy manner.


Yup! It's all about the awkward nerds :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm, I never knew awkwardness was attractive roud:.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

oh yeah. haha ive heard that from most girls, actually... especially around prom when they're all talking about how cute nervous and awkward guys are when they try to ask them.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Really deep voices( I have a fairly deep one for a chick), and sophisticated British accents.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

A girl who can alternate between leading and trying to get me to lead. It makes it an interesting experience where sometimes it's a challenge and I get to work for it and work my magic and sometimes I just get to sit back and be blown away. I always like the dynamic of being with someone who is very different from I. This very much incorporates your 'distracting someone while they are focused' in every way. I love alternating between pushing and pulling. :B

Also, extroverted outgoing people are a turn on, too. I'll be honest and say that I eat up attention most times, so when I feel I can open up and the person eats up my advances it's fantastic. Whatever, I'm weird.


----------



## Chwimleian (Nov 30, 2011)

Unique noses.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

-a guy that likes to poke dead things with a stick
-When a guy and myself are making faces at each other
-when he goes on imaginative tangents and tries to get me involved
-when he makes funny noises
-speaks the truth even if it offends people
-likes to zone out or get lost in thought
-has a twisted sense of humor
-he likes to watch cartoons and may be obsessed with them
-likes to get into tickle fights
-likes to go into deep conversations about things
-he enjoys cooking
-he questions authority and rules 
-He is also obsessed with neuro-pharmacology 
-He does drugs but is not a hopless addict


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

- An Aussie accent melts my heart everytime I hear it. No, I don't know why.
- Women who don't mind taking initiative, and even enjoy it from time to time. Not domineering, just assertive. I'm assertive when I have to be, but I don't particularly care to be in that position. I'm naturally more inclined to give than take, if that makes any sense.
- Women who are similar to "Max" from the tv show "Dark Angel", for plenty of reasons. But for this list of non-physical things, the way her character is portrayed (particularly her inner strength and assertiveness) is amazing.


----------



## IndigoOceans (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmmm, I like a person that possesses intelligence both intellectually and emotionally mixed with the ability to look into me- to see me...asking too much??? ; )


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

thetourist said:


> I love sitting around and watching my boyfriend paint. He's like my own little personal Bob Ross.


Is he growing an afro yet?


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

A girl with different hair color like pink, blue, green, etc....
sometimes they can look hot and the fact that they dont care what anyone has to say makes them even more desirable.


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

DirtyMink said:


> Is he growing an afro yet?


His hair is about 2 feet long, but unfortunately it's stick straight. I on the other hand, have quite the afro.


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

thetourist said:


> His hair is about 2 feet long, but unfortunately it's stick straight. I on the other hand, have quite the afro.


Maybe you should take up painting. 
Let me ask you something...during lovemaking, does your hairs get tangled up? Or do you always wear that viking helmet in bed?


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

-Guys who give me food. I am pretty much guaranteed to like anyone who feeds me unless I've already decided they're a terrible person.
-Artists of just about any kind, especially writers and musicians. Especially if they're very good at it.
-Guys who do stereotypically feminine things, such as wearing girly colors or being obsessed with cute things, as long as they don't run around acting like they're oh-so-different-and-special because of it.
-For some reason I think it's adorable when guys are afraid of spiders.
-I'm attracted to guys who own pet birds. Small rodents or cats can work too.


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

DirtyMink said:


> Maybe you should take up painting.
> Let me ask you something...during lovemaking, does your hairs get tangled up? Or do you always wear that viking helmet in bed?


LOL no, we usually have scrunchies lying around so we can put it up during sexy times. Everything in our apartment is covered in hair, though. We live in a little apartment with two long haired people and the hairiest cat you've ever seen. We have to clean out the lint collector of dryer constantly, giant tumbleweeds of hair fly across the bathroom floor, and we have to empty the vacuum EVERY time we use it because it fills up.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Pit hair.

Don't judge me.


----------



## IHateTheWaterTemple (Feb 1, 2012)

The Master Sword


Sweat and body hair.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I really like girls who are into the same kind of humor I am.

Also, girls who can make you feel like you own the world just with a look.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Girls that can dance (especially break dance). 
Goofy girls/funny girls


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I find lisping sexy because of the way the tongue moves. And if they like to cook (for me ).


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Like that chick that's always pissed off and makes no exceptions, wow that's a lava melter for me.

I'd use a reference from a popular culture movie for an example, but I'm about 3 z's short of dozing off, so I'll do my brain a favor and save it for now.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Ashovare said:


> This is gonna sound naive, but I never got the term "turn on." Does that have a strictly sexual meaning or can it be used for something like, attracted to, catches your eye?


It can be sexual but does not have to be sexual. So, something eye-catching, intriguing, or inviting can definitely be a turn-on.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

I have always desired my fiance to wear neko (cat) ears while doing anything really.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I like belly laughs.  Okay that one was maybe gay to say. I like girls butts, and I cannot lie, you other brothers' can't deny.


----------



## Gregory Start (Feb 9, 2012)

de l'eau salée said:


> What are some odd things about someone else that turn you on? (Non-physical turn-ons)


 high eye brows! mega sexy!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

long, wild hair - messy is attractive
skin fair enough to see veins through - i like seeing the veins in arms
black nail polish - especially on males
raspy voices, even if the person has a cold
down-turned mouths - mean the natural shape, not referring to a frown expression
hot bald chicks
military gear, esp combat boots


yeah, i guess i belong in the mid-90s.


----------



## Luts (Jan 21, 2012)

-foreigners...particularly the scandanavians or germans... dat accent turns me on. i also like making fun of it...
- guys that are older than me buy a couple years are also a turn on. (not like creepy old but a couple years older)
- wierd handwriting, like something no one else has. (i know a lot of girls and boys that write almost the same as one another... i like it diffierent)
- handy man is a turn -on too being able to fix like anything and everything.
- also when this said person keeps himself tidy and upkept while at the same time doesn't give a damn about organization and the status of the cleanliness of a room.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Clean beautiful feet.
When someone sits quietly in a room, so sure of themselves, so quiet, so somber. HUGE turn on.
Someone being genuinely kind to someone in need. It makes my heart burst with pride and I have this immense desire to hug them and know them.
This isn't an exact sexual turn on, it's more emotional.


----------



## Gregory Start (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't tell you those on here I'd get the boot... maybe the whip....lol


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

(OH MY GOD! I can't believe I used "you're" instead of "your" [Walks away in shame with head down])


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 31, 2012)

I like guys with long hair and large forearms


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 31, 2012)

Kisses on my forehead and socks with ruffles


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

A small pinch of insanity is always fun

Accents, height, and intelligence are definitely favorites too.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

eclecticreject said:


> (OH MY GOD! I can't believe I used "you're" instead of "your" [Walks away in shame with head down])


Haha 

Caring about proper grammar use is one of my turn ons


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Einstein said:


> Haha
> 
> Caring about proper grammar use is one of my turn ons


Haha, I feel like I'm blushing now after reading this...


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

eclecticreject said:


> Haha, I feel like I'm blushing now after reading this...


Good


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I wake up... I'm not so sure what you mean by "non-physical turn-ons"... is that just fancy for things you like?


----------



## fwonders (Apr 13, 2017)

εmptε;25832 said:


> *EXTPs love to Play-Fight. My dad is a ESTP and we play fight all the time. My little brother is ISTP and he likes to play fight as well. Do all T's just love to fight or something?
> 
> I'd like to add that we play rough when we play fight. I've gotten in trouble so many times for "Not controlling my strength" while playing with my little brother. I guess I just get so caught up in it or hes a weakling. Mwhaha (I like the former.) *


I am a T as well and I thoroughly enjoy play-fight, even though this is something you would not associate with INTJ (female) types since I generally am very stiff and hate physical contact. There is something about fighting that is just...fun.


----------



## fwonders (Apr 13, 2017)

Shai Gar said:


> Purposeful quiet voice
> Playfighting
> Intelligent discussion in Philosophy, Technology and Conceptual Metaphysics
> Quiet purposeful stares


I agree with everything here so strongly (but for males), especially the third on OH GOD YESS.


----------



## Wowzies (Jun 9, 2017)

So cute when a guy doesn't use formal English, like makes up his own words or adds an extra letter in a word like "no problemo Jenno" is something that my bf says a lot. 
Or whenever he wants to get my attention he just points at me or touches me with and inanimate object or just claps really loud. 
Uses high pitch voice to imitate me. Enfjs are such cuties.


----------

